# statisches linken von apps

## mb

hallo !

mal ne frage am rande... hat schon mal wer versucht ne app wie xmms statisch zu linken ?? der hintergrund ist folgender.. ich will auf meiner bude nicht das ganze gtk, gnome zeug zumliegen haben, nur weil ich mal xmms haben will..

deshalb wollte ich in einem chroot alles installieren xmms mit --prefix=/extra_dir installieren, statisch linken und dann die bins auf mein system copieren und das chroot tar.bz2 und auf cd verbannen..

bevor ich mich für nen tag hinsetze wollt ich das mal geklärt haben   :Wink: 

#mb

----------

## cirad

Ob sich das lohnt? Es ist ja nicht so, daß GTK unbedingt riesig ist und auf "normalen" Rechnern stört es doch eigentlich nicht wirklich, oder? Irgendwann braucht mans dann mal wieder für eine andere App und schon hast dus zweimal statisch gelinkt. (:

----------

